# What are some protein filled foods I can feed my nursing rattie?



## Seige (Nov 7, 2010)

So I have just been suprised with 8 little pinkies and was just wondering, does anyone have a recomendation of a protein filled diet so I can ensure the mother is well fed and healthy and thus healthy babies?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Seige said:


> So I have just been suprised with 8 little pinkies and was just wondering, does anyone have a recomendation of a protein filled diet so I can ensure the mother is well fed and healthy and thus healthy babies?


A good quality lab block for a staple, lots of veggies, just a little fruit (nursing moms can have tender tums so not much fruit), extra proteins like fish, lean chicken, eggs are good protein sources for your little mama. I also fed baby cereal and strawberry Ensure as well to supplement it all. Nursing mom's will eat a ton!


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with lilspaz.

Would you be willing to share some pictures? I love looking at little pink babies.


----------



## Seige (Nov 7, 2010)

Cooked egg or raw egg? I'll be sure to take some pics after I let them all rest abit  and also is tuna okay or not? sorry if these are dumb questions I just want to make sure I make no mistakes!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

cooked but wouldn't advise tuna. Try white fish.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Tuna is fine to feed, also other sea food like crab, prawns, an oyster, grilled chicken etc. I like to mix it up a bit, but give each in small amounts!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Since rats are so much smaller wouldn't they be more sensitive to mercury in tuna? (is mercury even in tuna or is that a myth)


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep there is mercury in tuna, but its also present in almost every other fish. It is safe to feed in moderation, the mercury needs to build up in the liver and kidney before it does any damage and this would mean feeding the tuna on a regular basis as part of their staple in larger than normal amounts. Also canned light tuna is lower in mercury. (King mackeral, sword fish, tilefish and shark meat should be avoided as they have an even higher content due to longer lifespan - longer swimming in our polluted seas)

Same with people, I believe we are advised to eat no more than 6 ounces of canned light tuna per week. Not white tuna fish.

When your supplementing a ratty, you always give small amounts anyway. I'm talking about a blob the size of a penny. (small coin) not a few tsps.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't take the chance personally with canned tuna, when there's lots of other fish out there they could have that are much safer.

from the government website
http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/fn-an/securit/chem-chim/environ/mercur/merc_fish_qa-poisson_qr-eng.php

_There are no recommended consumption limits for any other types of retail fish in Canada besides fresh/frozen tuna, shark, swordfish, escolar, marlin, orange roughy, and canned albacore (white) tuna. _


----------

